
EU wants to tax robots taking human jobs - rmason
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/22/technology/europe-robots-taxes-jobs/index.html
======
kseistrup
I didn't read the article, but based on the title alone: It could just as
easily be the other way around: taxing humans to do what ought to be a robot's
job. There are so many shitty jobs in the world that robots should be doing
instead, thus freeing two important human resources — emotions and creativity
— for better use.

